# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Hottest Coronation Street???

## Potato1992

:Ponder:  Who do you think???  :Searchme:

----------


## chance

What do you mean? Whos the best looking?

----------


## Treacle

I think that's what they mean. We cannot tell who has the highest temperature.

----------


## Potato1992

No i mean fittest corrie guy

----------


## chance

> I think that's what they mean. We cannot tell who has the highest temperature.


lol,i dunno dont really like anyof them but if i had to choose i spose charlie or danny.

----------


## Debs

none of them really but out of the ones you put in your poll i would have to say ciaran

----------


## ameliauk1

none of them really i used to like danny but after that scene with him blackmailing leeane ive kinda rapidly gone off him lol

----------


## stacyefc

what about jason? i voted other cos i think jason

----------


## emma_strange

Adam i think

----------


## Katy

i think tyrone hes really cute.

----------


## Potato1992

charlie is a bully

----------


## Trinity

I would rather join a convent than go out with any of them - and I am an atheist!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i think dannys quite good looking

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

I like Danny but i like charlie and ciaran as well

----------


## Treacle

Charlie - Dog rough 
Dev - Pfft if you think druggie Dev is a real turn on, god help ya! Absolutely wooden at acting and Dev is a rubbish character. What a role model for kids eh! Druggie!!!! 
Jamie - Nice hairdo!!! NOT.
Danny - OMG  :EEK!: 
Ciaran - Gap in his teeth that an Eddie Stobart wagon could drive through.
Ashley - That voice is as bad as Warrens.
Tyrone - OMG  :EEK!: 
Adam - A marob, perhaps???
Warren - PFFT

----------


## Jade

Danny, there is deff somthing about him!!!

----------


## Treacle

> Danny, there is deff somthing about him!!!


Probably the best out of the bad bunch here  :EEK!:

----------


## Luna

Was torn between Ciaran and Tyrone (Yes i know very weird mixed up taste in men)

----------


## Bryan

i cant belive that ashley and tyronne are on this poll!!!!

lmao!!!   :Rotfl:  

bondboffin

----------


## Luna

> i cant belive that ashley and tyronne are on this poll!!!!
> 
> lmao!!!   
> 
> bondboffin



y?

----------


## bridgekelly2004

Ciaran is definitely the best looking! Keith Duffy has always been very attractive! All the others are mingers though. If they weren't on the TV, U wouldn't notice them on the street!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I like danny he is cute

----------


## Bryan

> y?


they are hardly the most attractive people in the world are they???   :Rotfl:  

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

whilst your at it why not add fred and norris to the poll   :Rotfl:  

bondboffin

----------


## Luna

They can both be quite cute....as i said i have a weird taste

----------


## Keating's babe

Ciaran gets my vote but Danny is kinda cute as well.   :Wub:

----------


## Johnny Allen

> whilst your at it why not add fred and norris to the poll   
> 
> bondboffin


Yeah and what about Roy Cropper and Ken Barlow?, no seriously I would go with Danny simply because Bradley Walsh has a real charm about him and is rather good-looking all the rest aren't really my type.

----------


## true.moon

jason
he is the fittest i think
where is he on your poll

----------


## Debs

> Yeah and what about Roy Cropper and Ken Barlow?, no seriously I would go with Danny simply because Bradley Walsh has a real charm about him and is rather good-looking all the rest aren't really my type.


hey whats wrong with roy cropper!

change his clothes and give him a decent haircut he might look gorge!!

hmmmmmmm :Ponder:  

maybe not!! :Lol:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

> hey whats wrong with roy cropper!
> 
> change his clothes and give him a decent haircut he might look gorge!!
> 
> hmmmmmmm 
> 
> maybe not!!


lol it would take more than that to make him fit

----------


## true.moon

hed also have to drop that bag!!

----------


## Treacle

Most of them are ugly.

----------


## Treacle

> hed also have to drop that bag!!


With the key on it  :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol! I actually aint seen that bag in a while!

----------


## Treacle

Nor have I yet another case of bad continuity in load of old cobblers street  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## true.moon

lol that bag was minging

----------


## iocioc

i think ciaran was real nice on it pity he leaving

----------


## Treacle

> i think ciaran was real nice on it pity he leaving


Ewww Keef Duff  :Sick:

----------


## Debs

keith duffy isnt sick he one of the reasons to watch corrie

----------


## true.moon

whats wrong with him!!!???

----------


## Debs

nothing true moon he is a gorgeous man!!

----------


## true.moon

yeah i think hes nice too

----------


## Treacle

Plus he's an extra anyways.

----------


## Treacle

I've voted for other > Jack Duckworth

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I've voted for other > Jack Duckworth


LOL   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> LOL


Best of a bad bunch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

> Plus he's an extra anyways.


 
dosent matter he still gorge

----------


## true.moon

> I've voted for other > Jack Duckworth


lol
what would you do if your husband gave you the same card as he gave you lat year!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> lol
> what would you do if your husband gave you the same card as he gave you lat year!!!


I'd take Jack over several of those options anyday. Jamie and Warren  :Sick:

----------


## Luna

Oh craig Charles was in it a couple of weeks ago - He is gorge the only reason i watch Red Dwarf and Takeshi (sp?) castle. Does anyone know if that was just a one off?

----------


## true.moon

who was craig charles?

----------


## samantha nixon

i voted for jamie

----------


## true.moon

yeah he is nice i like his hair

----------


## samantha nixon

so do i

----------


## true.moon

it really suits him

----------


## samantha nixon

i agree just hope he never cuts it

----------


## true.moon

what do you think he will look like cut

----------


## samantha nixon

i dont no the same just no hair lol

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

craig charles plays llyod in coronation street. he used to present robotwars - hope that helps true.moon!

jamie is the fittest - i think

----------


## true.moon

oh him for the taxis
that helps alot crazy gal 88 thanks

----------


## Abbie

> what about jason? i voted other cos i think jason


me too!!!

----------


## true.moon

me 3

----------


## Treacle

> Oh craig Charles was in it a couple of weeks ago - He is gorge the only reason i watch Red Dwarf and Takeshi (sp?) castle. Does anyone know if that was just a one off?


I don't think so.

He's a minger though.

----------


## Debs

yep agree with you on that one WQ he is a minger

----------


## Bad Wolf

never liked boyzone but out of that lot ceiran is the nicest

----------


## Debs

oh yeah ciaran is gorge

----------


## Bad Wolf

never liked him boyzone though- i'm a TT girl

----------


## Debs

i liked boyzone but i was ever a big fan

take that was my thing to i loved them robbie being my fave! and still is

sometimes i still watch my take that vids!! sad sad i know

----------


## Bad Wolf

nooo!  its totally normal- i love robbie, i put take that the greatest hots on while i was packing up my house, i love it!

----------


## Treacle

I had a little thing for Ronan - it was more his voice than him himself.

----------


## lildevil

i think jason is the fittest

----------


## Abi

I reckon Charlie

----------


## tasha_cfc

Jason for me

----------


## Tamzi

I dont really like any of them. Voted Charlie though, something about him. Jason is just annoying
xxx

----------


## true.moon

i dont see anything in charlie at all!!

----------

